# Black Background



## Reis

Hey everyone 
Just wondering if anyone know's where I can get a black background for cheap? Preferably plastic. I've used black bristol board from the dollar store and it looks great until a drop of water hits it 
Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude

What size do you need? I have a piece I'm not using.


----------



## Reis

I'm looking to get a piece for my 35 gallon and 90 gallon. Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude

My piece might be big enough for a 35. I'll check for you.


----------



## matti2uude

Sorry it's only 18"x18".


----------



## Kimchi24

Imo, use garbage bags and painter's tape


----------



## charlie1

I use Vinyl from the art supply store, comes in various widths ,Fairly cheap, durable & looks great.
applied, with water.
http://www.deserres.ca/en-ca/products/graphic-arts/vinyl/avery-a4-opaque-vinyl/113/AVA4/
Sold by the yard in store.


----------



## tom g

*background*

Can u paint the tank.I us ed black spray paint...but u can also use a roller.just
cant remember the brand for rolling the paint.it looks great .
cheers


----------



## bob123

Staples has a Bristol board that is water proof I use it on my show tanks.


----------



## catfishgurl

*plastic/paint*

I've a piece of new black plastic aquarium background that is black/blue on the back. It's 18 x 36 (barely 36"). One end of the roll got a bit squashed but gravel/plants will hide it. I'll even throw in a bottle of seaview to stick it on with. Yours if you want it. 
I've gone over to paint too. Latex + foam roller + a few thin coats, looks great! I even got pint sample cans for cheap that were plenty. I think I work near you, PM if interested.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I like the black on one side, blue on the other background from Big Al's. It's cheap enough not to break the bank IMO. I use extra virgin olive oil to stick backgrounds on. It's never let me down, even after years and years. I used Seaview one time, applied it as per directions, got every air bubble out, and the background began to peel away and fall off after just a few months. I'm with olive oil 100%.


----------



## Spicoli

i vote paint, you can get water based or oil based tremclad in flat or gloss black, rolls one in 1 or 2 coats and looks great plus no bubbles. although it does SMELL


----------



## Reis

I'm really contemplating painting it. The only problem is resale. I know I shouldn't be thinking about it hahaha 
What paint have you guys used in the past? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicoli

For resale, paint comes off super easy with a razor blade


----------



## Reis

Do you find that it scratches the glass at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles

If you want something that comes off easier than tape, use plasti-dip. It goes on super even and once it dries you can peel it away like plastic wrap. Check out some videos of plasti-dip on youtube. It's the easiest thing to remove from the tank.


----------



## Reis

Omg genius, why didn't I think of that. Hmmmm okay now that I have that down. Now how do I do it with a full tank ahahah that's the trick question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistersprinkles

Reis said:


> Omg genius, why didn't I think of that. Hmmmm okay now that I have that down. Now how do I do it with a full tank ahahah that's the trick question
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't do it with a full tank. The only thing I'd do with a full tank is apply a store bought background with seaview (which sucks) or olive oil. Carefully. Plastidip smells and lets off all sorts of VOCs while it cures.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Go get a can of trim clad and paint it. Spray on is crap and takes a million coats. Ive tried prob, 5 different kinds of paint and only use trim clad now. 2 coats is usually enough, plus trim clad comes off in huge sheets vs other brands should u decide to change it.

Umm just read your tank is full... thats a problem though... like plastidip it reeks.


----------



## Reis

Hmmm okay I have a 35 Gallon tank that I'll try it out on. I'm gonna have to set up a back up tank so I can put everything in it while I paint the tank. Rich where is trim clad available? Also how long does it take to dry/set? Can I paint it indoors or is it not recommended? 

Also just wanna say thanks for everyone's input! I really appreciate it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*paint*

are u painting the inside of the tank or outside I have only ever painted the outside , how can it be bad with a tank full of occupants .am I missing something I would see no issue with painting the back of the tank with it full ...


----------



## Reis

Hehehe yeah I wouldn't be painting the inside, I mean if someone else wants to give it a go and see how many floating fish they can get in a day lemme know hahaha 
It's just the leaking of chemicals, spary, etc. it's better to be safe than sorry. If my tank was full of guppies sure... But I don't wanna lose any of my fish that are in there now 

Curious, do you know of anyone who has painted the inside?! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*paint*

I guess I just read it wrong .. in my opinion I cant see the fumes being a problem....maybe cover the tank when u are doing it and have lots of circulation .....water and air movement . I have not seen anyone who has painted the inside ....I have painted in the hosue with fish tanks around the house and have had no issues ..u are just rolling it on ,and a few coats and u are done .I have only spray painted but tank was empty and outside ...just recently painted a 25 gallon tall tank outside during a snowfall, paint dried very fast and looks great .


----------



## pyrrolin

I use dollar store black acrylic paint on my display tanks on the outside and works great. Easy to remove if wanted and dirt cheap to do. Just make sure you clean the glass totally before painting


----------



## SKurj

I've painted the back of tanks with para brand black melamine paint. roller and that's it. I haven't actually painted one with fish in it, but I have painted 3 next to a tank with fish in it and never had issues with fumes (actually I've painted a 40g, a 15g and a 180g all in the same room as my running tanks and had no issue)
I did 2-3 coats, 1 per day, worked fine very happy with the end result.


----------



## abdulkhan

*$3*

Go to dollar store, buy the thick bristle board it's white, around half a cm thick,
choose your paint, buy a paintbrush.

apply to the back

3 dollars plus tax

also you can cut the board for your specific dimensions...


----------



## mistersprinkles

abdulkhan said:


> Go to dollar store, buy the thick bristle board it's white, around half a cm thick,
> choose your paint, buy a paintbrush.
> 
> apply to the back
> 
> 3 dollars plus tax
> 
> also you can cut the board for your specific dimensions...


That won't look nearly as clean as applying a $5 plastic black background from Big Al's with some Olive Oil.


----------



## lemuj

I've got the vinyl($15 for 2'x10')...but now just too afraid to apply it. Mind you the tank is already filled and its six foot long...


----------



## ksimdjembe

Olive oil.... Ew...


----------



## mistersprinkles

ksimdjembe said:


> Olive oil.... Ew...


Extra virgin olive oil is not only delicious on toasted italian bread with some salt and pepper, it's also the best adhesive for putting on that kind of background that I have found. Seaview doesn't compare to olive oil.


----------



## HOWsMom

I used dollar store acrylic paints to paint the back of my tanks. Worked great and looks wonderful still.


----------



## pyrrolin

Exactly what I told them. Works well, cheap and easy to remove if wanted


----------



## jonstreets

dollar store, black bristol board paper. gives a nice matt black finish for only $1. !!!!


----------



## sooley19

plasti-dip is the way to go you can get it in different colours and if it gets ruined for any reason at all it comes off in a sheet..


----------



## Reis

So I finally plastidiped my first tank.....

I now want to plastidip all my tanks!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I should of done this sooner but I'll be doing it from now on! Thanks for the suggestion! Here are some quick pics


----------



## jonstreets

Bristol board or craft paper from art store or dollar store, mines a nice matt black, looks fantastic.


----------



## Mississauga dan

Hit the local custom car shop and ask for cutoffs of vinyl automotive wrap. Just spray some water on the back of the glass before you apply it, then use a credit or debit card to squeegee the water out from between the vinyl and glass. Trim the excess with a razor blade when you're done. The shop I get it from gives me cutoffs for free.


----------

